# I just know these will be great for something but what?



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

My sis sometimes brings home interesting discards from work that she thinks I might be able to use (bless her!) but I'm stumped on what to use these for. Everyone I ask locally for ideas just winds up stuffing 2 down their shirt fronts, lol 
It looks like they are made from the same stuff egg cartons are made of except thicker. I think maybe they were used in shipping cartons as corner protectors (?).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My first thought is using them as toppers for tombstones, particularly an obelisk style.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> My first thought is using them as toppers for tombstones, particularly an obelisk style.


 Oh that's a great idea, thank you! And I just happen to be working on a cemetery for my yard this year too


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Look like dinosaur or giant shark teeth.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Dragon scales.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Paint them & put them on stems - alien man eating plants. Or use them as remnants of carved rock structures in an ancient temple scene.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I see some sort of sphere or crystal.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

This is wonderful - thank you so much!
Now I *know* I'm in the right place.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My first thought was alien ears


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Maybe something for papier maché? Bumps on a big pumpkin?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Tropical flowers... with an eyeball in the center.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

I definitely thought giant rock. Perhaps with a faint face in it, up-lit in the yard.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

I sure do appreciate all of these ideas <3
A plant sounds interesting - Feed me, Seymore! lol

I might be able to pull off a rock face kind of thing - I think I can do a passable paper mache and stone-like paint job...

Unfortunately, using these for dragon scales would require a very BIG dragon. I wish I had the space and the talent to do that but I don't 

I like the sound of crystals but I don't know how I could paint them to look like crystal-like...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> Tropical flowers... with an eyeball in the center.


That was my immediate thought as well - not so much tropical, but some weird plant that has these flowers on it with an eyeball in the centre or alternatively some sharp teeth on all three sides.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Hinge em together an looks like a beak.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

The cardboard should work well with mache... I was thinking that this would look good as the mouth of a large, carnivorous worm, or plant...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

the tops for cheapie home made lanterns...armorlike shoulder pads to augment your costume...if you tape the edges together and get enough of them, you can make a big sphere/weird pumpkin...I would try stapling 2 together, and then misting them with water until just malleable & see if you can mush them into weird pumpkin shapes.. (cut eyes/mouth out 1st...) then you could paint, shove a tea light up its hiney and have some fast pumpkins...sword guards...roofing for your Pepper's ghost hut....


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

String them together loosely to give you a long tendril from an exotic plant, or as a tentacle, or maybe as a snake or serpent. With a bead in between each corner piece, it would allow you to flex or conform it to whatever shape you need or want. They should be fairly easy to paint, and because of their shape and contours, they will cast their shadows to make them appear more like scales or layered bark or skin.

They might also make an interesting texture for a wall or ceiling, all pointing out, all pointing in, or alternating to give even more depth. If you "laced" them together, but not too tightly, they would allow you to have a wall that could be shaped, or that pulses or moves. You could have all kinds of fun with that, and it would be much easier to fold up for storage than conventional materials.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Bra cups for a Madonna video? No? Sorry. I have nothing to add. I'm feeling a little punchy on this Friday afternoon.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Mushroom caps in a swamp scene.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks again, everybody!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Oddly shaped geometric suckers from some Cthulhu-esque tentacled monstrosity! If I described it, you'd go insane...


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> shove a tea light up its hiney...


I should never drink my coffee while reading hauntforum.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> I should never drink my coffee while reading hauntforum.


After a while, you learn to wait until you've read a post before taking a sip of coffee. It only took me three keyboards to learn.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Part of Darth Vader's mouth piece


----------

